# Bird houses for Mom



## Chris S. (May 8, 2016)

Decided wanted to try a few turned bird houses for Mom for Mother's Day. Learned that to make hallow things much easier with the right tools, and that a skew chisel not always the right tool, but was able to get it done. Alternating grain makes sanding a chore but since going outside I wasn't obsessed with it being perfectly smooth over every square inch. These were fun and planning on doing some more.
Both are finished with Teak Oil.

First one is Padauk body with Maple top and Walnut for the rest. Padauk turns great and is easy to work with. 



 

Second one is Spalted Maple body and Cherry top with Walnut stand.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 8, 2016)

Hey Chris, those are super neat. Bet she loves them.


----------



## Nature Man (May 8, 2016)

Innovative! Agree that Padauk is a charm to turn. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Those birds will be fighting over dibs on those two....nicely done.


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

Chris those are awesome!

What's the diameter of the house part?


----------



## Tony (May 8, 2016)

Great job Chris, those turned out great!

(See what I did there? "Turned"??)


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 8, 2016)

Man those are nice Chris. Very well done!


----------



## Chris S. (May 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone they were nice to make. Mom was thrilled with them.

@Kevin they are roughly 4" by 8" or so. Inside is just over 3.5" by 6". Small birds only in these but once get some larger pieces of wood going to make some larger ones. These have 1.5" opening so good for the smaller birds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

I whipped one out yesterday for my mom. I started making it at noon and was done in an hour and a half well closer to hour forty five because I only had 30 minute epoxy no 5 minute. We had our shindig at my sisters this year so I kept it in the car until 2:30 to let the epoxy get good and dried. Mom loved it. Wants more lol. She said she keeping this one in the house not outside 

I ask her what is the point in having it inside were birds can't get to it, and she said "so I can look at it!". I told her if I make her anymore she just put them outside and she agreed. Thanks for the excellent idea Chris!


----------



## Chris S. (May 10, 2016)

Your welcome sir but you know what they say. No pictures mean it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Your welcome sir but you know what they say. No pictures mean it didn't happen



Okay I am working on a thread now. Mine does not look near as good as yours - I didn't have time to turn any kind of shape for the roof. She liked it though. I'll tag you ion the thread when I post it.


----------



## GeorgeS (May 12, 2016)

Those look great Chris! You know there's a bottle stopper on the end of the second one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (May 12, 2016)

Thank you and. Funny George real funny. I will go look in the corner see if I can find any over there. Had an idea driving home today so never know, may be back to making some stoppers that hopefully don't end up in the corner of shame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

